# Camera angles



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

I was taking some pics of my Cruze and noticed that if you take a picture of the front of it with your phone on the ground, it looks like the whole top of the car is gone. Useless info but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Probably get better gas mileage that way.


----------

